# Fluke T5-1000



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey im looking for a greater tester to use for everyday use in a new construction setting. I'm looking at the T5-1000's. The company I am with do alot of high rise's, both residential and commercial towers. For an electrician whos just testing out circuits in the suites and doing the odd troubleshooting if some splices are wrong or missing I believe a t5-1000 will be fine. ALot of our commercial lighting is all 347/600 and am wondering if the t5 1000 will be a great choice for a electrician in new construction. Will the 100A rating on the t5 1000 be enough for my setting? SHould I cancel the t5-1000 and just go for a current clamp such as 337 or something more high end such as an 87V? Or is this overkill?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you dont NEED the current readings, a T+ Pro is a very good pocket sized meter as well.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a heck of a lot of guys using the T5 as their every day meter. I do. It's pretty good for the money, and pretty bulletproof. If you happen to need to do current measurements higher than it does, break out a more expensive tester or borrow one. Keep you expensive stuff on the truck and use the cheaper T5 every day. It'll do 99% of what you say you need it for.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would suggest the T5 to anybody it is a great meter. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Like the T+Pro I just wish it had a phase rotation option on it. I can see myself using this feature a lot. I'm still trying to decide between the T5 and the T+pro.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Like the T+Pro I just wish it had a phase rotation option on it. I can see myself using this feature a lot. I'm still trying to decide between the T5 and the T+pro.


Ah, bubs... You might want to actually check out the T+ Pro.:

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+TPRO+T.htm

"The T+PRO Electrical Tester comes with a rotary field indicator for troubleshooting three-phase systems, resistance measurement to 9.99 KOhms, as well as a backlit LCD display for easier viewing"

~Matt


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

On the down side, the T5 is not RMS, and has no backlight. On the flipside, the T5 is worth way much more than it's cost. You absolutely can't beat the T5 or the T+Pro for the money. I'm not a fan of the T+, but I love my T5-1000. It fits well on the side of my tool pouch


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

76nemo said:


> On the down side, the T5 is not RMS, and has no backlight. On the flipside, the T5 is worth way much more than it's cost. You absolutely can't beat the T5 or the T+Pro for the money. I'm not a fan of the T+, but I love my T5-1000. It fits well on the side of my tool pouch


They both have their place. If the T5 had a low Z input, I would probably just on the T5. But, I carry both in my bucket.

~Matt


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Another good bit of information for ya guys on the T5 is, everyone sells it at basically no profit. I have no idea why, I don't even stock it due to that fact. You can beat Grangers $105 price with ease if you look around. Although, you're only going to get down to $99 or so at best. 

On a side note I have a whole bunch of 330 series clamp meters coming in that we will be liquidating as soon as they hit our doorstep. Chris is going to give the list to Nathan, in a few days, and I believe he will be posting them up for ya guys. 

We are more thermal imaging experts when it comes to the Fluke line, but on the mid to higher end test equipment if you guys are looking for that type of stuff and ever want to put together a group purchase we can beat up Fluke a little with quantity on that stuff. 

An example of that (high end) would be something along these lines. Fluke 1625 GEO Earth Ground Resistance Testers Kit. That price is already about as cheap as you are going to get, but would be even cheaper on a group purchase.

JJ


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

If I get a T5 what am I going to be missing thats in a full featured multimeter? Will I gain anything over it? What can it NOT do in electrical work? Will it be limiting?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> If I get a T5 what am I going to be missing thats in a full featured multimeter? Will I gain anything over it? What can it NOT do in electrical work? Will it be limiting?


 
As an apprentice, and a construction electrician, (I assume), the T5 will suit all of your needs. You can see all of the specs here:

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/F...=FlukeUnitedStates&category=ELT(FlukeProducts)


Alot of the guys/gals here will tell you the T5 is what they carry for there frontline tester. It can measure resistance up to 1K, current up to 100A, voltage up to 600 or 1000 depending on the model you choose, and is CATIII rated. You won't be able to measure capacitance or diodes like a full featured DMM, but do you need to? For $110, you can't beat the T5 with a stick.

The T5 has no backlight which would be nice, but we can't have it all:thumbsup:

Take care, work hard, and most importantly,......WORK SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Think I'll be going with the T+pro...I really like the phase sequence feature and I'd rather drag out my 337 for current measurements anyways...I just hate getting it dirty haha


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Think I'll be going with the T+pro...I really like the phase sequence feature and I'd rather drag out my 337 for current measurements anyways...I just hate getting it dirty haha


Good point brother. The T+Pro has a low impedance input, (which can be deadly if not properly used.) You'll see alot of the people here still use Wiggy's/solenoid testers for what ever dawg gone reason. The T+Pro is rated CATIV at 600V, CATIII at 1000. Only thing is, is with the T+ being a low impedance tester, it's not always the proper tool in control work.

One other thing is I work maintenance. I work it hot 80% of the time. The T+ vibrates as a voltage indication, and that is not selectable. That's not a feature I desire in the least


But for $90 and used properly,....why not???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Good point brother. The T+Pro has a low impedance input, (which can be deadly if not properly used.) You'll see alot of the people here still use Wiggy's/solenoid testers for what ever dawg gone reason. The T+Pro is rated CATIV at 600V, CATIII at 1000. Only thing is, is with the T+ being a low impedance tester, it's not always the proper tool in control work.
> 
> One other thing is I work maintenance. I work it hot 80% of the time. The T+ vibrates as a voltage indication, and that is not selectable. That's not a feature I desire in the least
> 
> ...


 
For $68 it is what it is, we aren't doing micro surgery here.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For $68 it is what it is, we aren't doing micro surgery here.


 
Just what do you mean by THAT statement? I was pointing out the differences betweeen the T5 and the T+. I am trying to figure out where micro surgery comes into play here. Something you would like to add about low impedance testers there?


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Hows the T+Pro? Which would be a better choice, the T5 or the T+Pro? Is the T+Pro just a voltage and continuity tester? Does it have any advantages over the T5? Any advice?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+TPRO+T.htm


The T+'s are a low input imdedance tester which eliminates the hassle of reading stray voltage. You'll have to answer your own question. What are you looking for exactly in the tester itself?


----------



## 3/4 Watt (Oct 7, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Good point brother. The T+Pro has a low impedance input, (which can be deadly if not properly used.) You'll see alot of the people here still use Wiggy's/solenoid testers for what ever dawg gone reason. The T+Pro is rated CATIV at 600V, CATIII at 1000. Only thing is, is with the T+ being a low impedance tester, it's not always the proper tool in control work.


I am not sure what you mean by the statement of "which can be deadly if not properly used" and also "with the T+ being a low impedance tester, it's not always the proper tool in control work". Please explain this to me.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

3/4 Watt said:


> I am not sure what you mean by the statement of "which can be deadly if not properly used" and also "with the T+ being a low impedance tester, it's not always the proper tool in control work". Please explain this to me.


"Wiggy's" and solenoid testers have a low enough impedance to close some control circuits. Who knows what the circuit may operate? Troubleshooting while online and operators present with a low impedance input tester is NOT a very good idea!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

So i got a T+pro today...and the display is hard to see, I replaced the batteries and still the same problem. Anyone else notice this? I'm not very impressed!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> So i got a T+pro today...and the display is hard to see, I replaced the batteries and still the same problem. Anyone else notice this? I'm not very impressed!


 
I have not heard that complaint. Call Fluke and let them know, they are sure to work with you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> I have not heard that complaint. Call Fluke and let them know, they are sure to work with you.


Must be a bad one, mine is great.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Does the US model have a white backlight or an orange one?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a T+ Pro a few days ago, I actually traded for it. My screen is easy to see and the backlight lights up automatically so that makes it even easier. The continuity feature works great every time and the tone is nice and loud. The flashlight isn't so bright but if it's relatively dark where you are it's bright enough to be worthwhile and usable. The GFCI trip feature is a nice feature but most of the time you'd be using a plug in tester for that.

So far I like it alot for a general everyday go/no go meter.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Does the US model have a white backlight or an orange one?


yellow/orange


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> So i got a T+pro today...and the display is hard to see, I replaced the batteries and still the same problem. Anyone else notice this? I'm not very impressed!


 
I agree that it may just be you got a defective item, I have two on my truck and they both work just fine.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I took it back to my supplier today...he is going to call the Fluke rep Monday.


----------

